# Problema con ecualizador de 5 bandas



## davidov.ibz (Jun 20, 2010)

Muy buenas, estoy haciendo un proyecto de un equalizador, basándome en un modelo que nos enseñó el profesor en clase.

El problema que tengo es que como veréis en la gráfica, si atenúo todas las bandas a la vez, la curva (verde), no tiene para nada la forma esperada, en cambio, si amplifico todas las bandas (rojo) el circuito responde perfectamente. Del mismo modo si atenúo o amplifico las bandas independientemente también funciona perfectamente (azules).

Si alguien me pudiese explicar qué me está sucediendo, se lo agradecería muchísimo, ya que he rehecho los cálculos una y otra vez y variado la simulación varias veces y nada.

He simulado con multisim 11 y proteus obteniendo exactamente los mismos resultados, también he probado varios tipos de operacionales sin éxito.

Un saludo, y muchas gracias de antemano!


----------

